# Tag Removal on American Apparel TANK?!



## Sikizzy (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi I've recently purchase some tanks from american apparel. I've looked into tag removal and found a couple of techniques however the tags on these tanks are sewn very odd. I was wondering if any one knows and has dealt with taking these off. If so how?! Thank you in advanced (-:


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Odd how? I'm looking at one of their neon tees and it looks pretty straight forward.


----------



## s2ksaad (Apr 26, 2009)

I think they purposely use the tag to hold the collar rib and actual shirt to hold it together... I am assuming they probably do not like people relabeling their garments unless they go through the custom order route...


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Are the tags in the tanks sewn differently than the tags in the regular t-shirts?

If so, how?

The tags in the t-shirts are pretty easy to take out. Take some scissors and cut as close to the thread that is used to sew the tag to the shirt as possible. Then take some tweezers and pull the rest of the tagout from the back.

With some practice, you could probably get a few of these done per minute.

Also, there are venders such as TSC Apparel that will re-label American Apparel products for you, if you have a wholesale account with TSC and purchase your American Apparel products through them.


----------



## s2ksaad (Apr 26, 2009)

Im not sure about that. The ones I recently got opened where i can put my index finger through the opening. They have it weaved where the tag is the medium that holds the collar and shirt together. Ill take pics and show you when i get home.


----------



## Vegasguy702 (May 17, 2012)

They are different that the T shirts...

They are crossed stitched in, if you mess with them too much the stitching comes undone and it damages the tank...

The white tanks are easy you just cut very close to the tank and you can't see the small part of the tag the is left behind. The black tanks do not look very clean when your done. You can see a small part of the tag left behind. After trying to cut, tweeze, yank and un-stitch them... I ended up just cutting them close and leaving the small part of the tag on. everything else left the tank looking damaged...

you could use your own woven tag over... it used screened tags and lived with the small piece left behind...


----------



## DavidRobison (Dec 30, 2009)

I have overseen and handled tag removal myself. (more than 50,000) the easiest way is to have a small wood or rubber block mounted on a small table. hold down the goods pulling the tag up and out over the block and using a VERY SHARP exacto or razor carefully cut it out so that it leave almost no residual tag threads showing from under the neck seam. Cutting it out from the back of the tag.
a stack of 12 can be done in about a minute this way. Just don't forget to lable each stack of goods with what size they are before hand or you will have a disaster LOL.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

DavidRobison said:


> Just don't forget to lable each stack of goods with what size they are before hand or you will have a disaster LOL.


Or print replacement label before removing tag.


----------



## Vegasguy702 (May 17, 2012)

Works great for shirts.. There is no seam on the AA tanks.


----------



## Sikizzy (Jun 5, 2012)

Wow that sounds like a great approach! I would try this out myself, I am a bit confused though. Would you know where I could find a video on this? Thank you in advanced


----------

